# MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML



## Franky D (28. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Seit langem, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Meforute, habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht mir eine aufbauen zu lassen. Bis ich die obengenannte Rute für mich entdeckt habe. Nun meine frage an euch ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

1.Kennt diese Rute jemand

2.fischt diese Rute jemand

3.was haltet ihr von der Rute bzw wie zufrieden seid ihr wenn ihr sie selbst fischt

4.weiß zufällig jemand eine bezugsquelle mit adequatem preis welche mir nicht bekannt ist

ich persönlich denke, ist es immer am besten gerade wenn es in solche preisbereiche gehen soll, die Rute definitiv ausführlichst unter die Lupe zu nehmen und auch live anzuschauen nach Möglichkeit auch zu testen denn nur so kann man für sich selbst herrausfinden ob sie zu einem passt. Ich hoffe auf einige gute Antworten von euch die mir bei der entscheidung etwas helfen können


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Hallo Franky,#h

habe die Rute vor ein paar Mon. vom Vertreter in die Hände
gedrückt bekommen,aber leider nicht testen können.
Ist natürlich wunderbar leicht (steht ja auch im Katalog),jede
Menge Schicki-Micky verbaut,und unabhängig vom Preis für
meinen Geschmack in dem oberen Drittel zu weich.
Ich würde die Rute nicht mit Gewichten über 20gr. voll durch-
ziehen.
Ist aber halt eine subj. Einschätzung,da ich mit ihr leider nicht ans Wasser durfte.:m

*Franky,*

*hätte gerne etwas zur Frage beigetragen,habe aber die genannte Rute mit dem *
*Modell: 1010MML SURF GAME POWER CUSTOM verwechselt.*

*Kann also mit obigem Kommentar leider nicht helfen.*


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,#h
> 
> habe die Rute vor ein paar Mon. vom Vertreter in die Hände
> gedrückt bekommen,aber leider nicht testen können.
> ...


 
Ok das ist doch schonmal was die leichtigkeit hat mich auch irgendwie angesprochen was die gewichte betrifft würde ich mit ihr auch nicht über 25gr rausgehen dafür habe ich noch eine andere rute das gefühl mit der spitze lässt sich halt nur herrausfinden wenn ich sie selbst mal in die hand nehmen kann werde ich aber aufjedenfall mal unter die lupe nehmen wenn ich sie mir anschauen werde


----------



## dido_43 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Kleine Info.

War vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren auch auf der Suche nach der idealen MeFo-Peitsche. Habe da auch mit der Morethan geliebäugelt.

Ein Boardi der sie besitzt hat sich im nachhinein über den Kauf geärgert, da sie von der Aktion eher als Regular / Slow einzuordnen ist und sie WG Angaben masslos übertrieben sind.

Nach ausgiebigen Rechergen in diversen jap. Seabassblogs und Ratschlägen meines Tackle Dealers in Japan habe ich mich für die Daiko Castasia Peitschen entschieden und nicht einen Tag bereut.

Diese haben eine straffe Spitzenaktion (Regular und Regular Fast), welche unter Belastung bis etwa in die  Mitte der Rute übergeht. 

Zudem besitze ich alle jap. Daiwa Seabass DVDs, auf denen mit so ziemlich allen Morethan Ruten gefischt wird. Auf diesen ist die von mir beschribene (mir zu weiche #c) Aktion der Ruten bestens zu sehen.

Ich würde vom Kauf abraten.

MFG


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Kleine Info.
> 
> War vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren auch auf der Suche nach der idealen MeFo-Peitsche. Habe da auch mit der Morethan geliebäugelt.
> 
> ...


 
hm okay das finde ich jetzt eigendlich etwas schade hatte mir eigendlich etwas mehr von dieser rute erhofft dann muss die such enach der für mich perfekten mefopeitsche wohl noch weitergehen


----------



## Klaus-a. (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Kleine Info.
> 
> 
> Nach ausgiebigen Rechergen in diversen jap. Seabassblogs und Ratschlägen meines Tackle Dealers in Japan habe ich mich für die Daiko Castasia Peitschen entschieden und nicht einen Tag bereut.
> ...



Kannst du mal eine Bezugsquelle für die Rute nennen?
Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eine Bezugsquelle für die Rute nennen?
> Gerne auch per PN.


 


Auch gerne öffentlich.Interessiert mich auch.:m


----------



## Tino (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Man Leute,das ist doch babyleicht|rolleyes

Für Daiwa -Japan ist das immer die erste Adresse.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/de/manufacturers_id/14/daiko.html

Da sind auch gleich die, viel zu teuren, Ruten aufgelistet.


----------



## dido_43 (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Man Leute,das ist doch babyleicht|rolleyes
> 
> Für Daiwa -Japan ist das immer die erste Adresse.
> 
> ...




Da gibts die auch, aber zum empf. VK. Ich hab sie wesentlich günstiger geschossen.  Wo |kopfkrat 

Zum Preis? Wer mit die besten Ruten fischen will, die auf dem jap. Markt zu bekommen sind, muss eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Hier mal was zur Aktion der Ruten: [URL="http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=ja&u=http://fdaiko.exblog.jp/8772443/&ei=cwyDS7Yyg4v8BuDP2fsG&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CC4Q7gEwCQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddaiko%2BTMACS-107/09%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG"]hier[/URL]

Für Köder um 15 g, welche ich am meisten verwende ist die 93/06 in Kombination mit ner Stella C3000 und Stroft Typ 2 die perfekte Kombi. Superleicht für stundenlanges entspanntes Angeln. Unzählige Dorsche und Trutten bis Ü 60 kein Problem.

Für Wind etc. die 96/08 und 107/09. mit ner St. 4000 XG, das sollte reichen.

Beim jetzigen Kurs EURO - JPY aber wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tino (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Dann frage ich mal vorsichtig,was diese Ruten können,was andere Nicht können die nur die Hälfte kosten?


----------



## dido_43 (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal vorsichtig,was diese Ruten können,was andere Nicht können die nur die Hälfte kosten?



Also Trutten würde ich bestimmt auch mit ner 15 Ostmark Bambi
Rolle an einer Bambusrute fangen und rausbekommen.

Wenn du meine Kombis einmal zur Probe fischen würdest, dann
weisst du warum. 

Da du aus Schwerin kommst ne Gegenfrage: 

fährst du Trabbi oder Audi ???

MFG #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal vorsichtig,was diese Ruten können,was andere Nicht können die nur die Hälfte kosten?


 

Die produzieren auf alle Fälle einen höheren Neidfaktor.:m
Aber trotzdem kann angeln mit High-Tech mehr Spass
machen.


----------



## dido_43 (1. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die produzieren auf alle Fälle einen höheren Neidfaktor.:m
> Aber trotzdem kann angeln mit High-Tech mehr Spass
> machen.



Neidfaktor = Null, da ich am liebsten allein im Wasser stehe
und wenn andere Truttenjäger in der Nähe sind, dann ist 
mein Tackle und das der Mitangler absolut Bockwurst.

Aber, wenn ich mit Freunden angeln gehe und meine Kombi
200 g weniger wiegt etc. ... ist das schon ein Unterschied.

Die finden das Zeugs zwar auch gut, sind aber nicht bereit
so viel in ihr Hobby zu investieren wie der Freak der ich 
nun mal bin.

High-Techt macht sehr viel Spass - garantiert #6

Obwohl, ich habe auch schon Ruten (günstige hier) von Major Craft
http://www.majorcraft.co.jp/catalogue/brand.jsp?mode=cover/kgevolutionfür Trutten sowie Lures aus Japan für Freunde mitbestellt 
und die waren total begeistert. 

Diese Ruten sind immer noch besser in Aktion, Gewicht und
Qualität, als das was uns stellenweise hier überteuert und 
als das derzeit Beste was es gibt angeboten wird.

MFG #h


----------



## silversucker (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

moin,
und wie läuft so eine bestellung aus Japan?
bestellung, bezahlung, porto, lieferzeit, garantie usw?
gruß silversucker


----------



## Kotzi (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Garantie gibts auf dem Japanischen Markt nicht, nur so etwas wie Kulanzleistungen.
Lieferzeit ist meistens nicht die Welt , aber den Punkt wo man anfangen sollte zu rechnen ist beim Zoll den du vielleicht vergessen hast.


----------



## Tino (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Also Trutten würde ich bestimmt auch mit ner 15 Ostmark Bambi
> Rolle an einer Bambusrute fangen und rausbekommen.
> 
> Wenn du meine Kombis einmal zur Probe fischen würdest, dann
> ...



Wobei ich beim Audi auch *tatsächlich MEHR* bekomme für mein Geld!!!
Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.
Das war ne ernstgemeinte Frage,kein infragestellen deines Kaufes solcher hochpreisigen Ruten.

Wenn dir nichts besseres dazu einfällt als vernünftige Rutenargumente.
Ich dachte hier ein paar vernünftige Argumente hören zu können.

Das mit dem Gewicht halte ich für völlig übertrieben.
Meine nächste Kombi,mit der *Kinetic Edge Spin* 3m und der neuen Caldia, wiegt 464 gr.
Deine wiegt 94gr. weniger, wenn du das 2010 Modell der Stella C 3000 hast.
Das soll nur ein Beispiel sein, dass da die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend sind.

Nur beim Preis zwischen den Kombis, liegen Welten.

Meine kostet ca.530 was schon ein Haufen Geld ist. 
Deine kostet so 1200-1400€ denke ich. Wenn ich mich irre ,verbessere mich bitte.

Gewicht,Aktion und Verarbeitung liegen niemals so weit auseinander,wenn man  solche Vergleiche mit bestimmten Equipment macht, die diesen Preis *für mich* rechtfertigen.


Ich hatte auch mal mit der Morethan geliebäugelt,habs dann aber verworfen weil es mir einfach zuviel Geld ist,die ich für eine vermeintliche Exklusivität zahlen soll ,die keine echte ist.


...und ja, ich hab solch hochpreisige Ruten auch schon mal in der Hand gehabt.

Deswegen sind es für mich keine echten herausragenden Unterschiede, die diese Ruten haben sollen und deren Preis rechtfertigen.


Schade aber trotzdem,ich dachte vielleicht etwas neues erfahren zu können.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir weiter viel Spass mit deiner Rute und dicke Fische dran,*dido* |wavey:


----------



## dido_43 (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



silversucker schrieb:


> moin,
> und wie läuft so eine bestellung aus Japan?
> bestellung, bezahlung, porto, lieferzeit, garantie usw?
> gruß silversucker



Bestellung / Beratung auf englisch, soweit man einen Laden /
Shop in Japan findet, der dazu bereit ist.

Habe massig Shops und Geschäfte angeschrieben. Ca. 98%
antworten nicht, wenige akzeptieren Paypal - ein Geschäft /
kein Shop ist hängengeblieben.

Porto geht gerade noch. Paket mit EMS ist ungefähr in 8
Tagen beim Zoll. 

Ruten m.ü. 1,50 m Versandlänge per Fedex sind a....teuer. 
Bis 1,49 m ca. 50 Tacken Versand.

Versandkosten hier

Dazu kommen 3,5 % Zoll auf alles inkl. Versandkosten und
auf diesen Betrag noch einmal MwSt.

Also ganz schön deftig.

Garantie, tja bei z. Bsp. bei Shimano D wegen einer JDM Rolle
anzuklopfen ist zwecklos. Wenn, dann nen Rollendoktor
in D konsultieren und die Ersatzteile in Japan bestellen, oder
Päcken packen und zum Händler schicken der sie z.Bsp.
zu Shimano Japan schickt. #q 

Alles wird zwar vor dem Versand überprüft, aber da kann ja
doch mal was sein. Bis jetzt aber alles ok.

MFG #h


----------



## knaacki2000 (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Ich hatte die Morethan mit angeblichen 7-45gr. WG
Da zum Kaufzeitpunkt gerade keine Meefo Zeit war bin ich mit der Rute an einen Forellenteich gegangen. Dort hat mir dann eine 4kg Forelle gezeigt was mit der Rute nicht geht.....grosse Meerforellen fangen! Denn selbst die Teichforelle brachte die Rute an gefuehlte Grenzen. Habe dann (nach erfolgreichem Drill) meine Ironfeather mit echten 12-48gr. ausgepackt und mit wesentlich weniger Muehe noch eine 4,5kg und eine knapp 6 kg Forelle auf die Schuppen gelegt.


----------



## dido_43 (2. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Schade aber trotzdem,ich dachte vielleicht etwas neues erfahren zu können.
> 
> Trotzdem wünsche ich dir weiter viel Spass mit deiner Rute und dicke Fische dran,*dido* |wavey:



DANKE DANKE #6


- Mit die besten Blanks die derzeit in Japan gefertigt werden

- Boron Blanks ungeschliffen und fast unkaputtbar

- Leicht mit einer fantastischen Aktion

- Sensibel mit perfektem Ködergefühl 

Beim 14 g Wobbler in ca 40 m Entfernung kann ich dir
auf Garantie sagen, wenn sich ein ca. 2 cm langes
Stückchen Seegras in den Einzelhaken verbissen hat.

Vorausgesetzt man verfügt über die notwendige Feinmotorik!

Im Drill ist (fast) jeder Flossenschlag des Fisches zu spühren.

- Enorme Drillreserven

- Schön teuer - aber so ist das eben mit dem Hobby.

Aktions - Belastungstest

Bin in 10 Autominuten am Strand, was will man mehr.

MFG #h

PS. Hab die leichte Kombi mal nem hiesigen Tackledealer mit 
Fisch (Dorsch) am Band in die Hand gedrückt. Der war platt.


----------



## Tino (3. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Na geht doch,Dido|rolleyes

Das sind doch mal Argumente, die diese Ruten deutlich beschreiben. 

Nur sehe ich die Ruten nicht so weit entfernt,in Sachen Performance und Aktion,zu Ruten die vielleicht die Hälfte kosten.
Sonst wäre alles nur Plunder was man unter 500€ zu kaufen bekommt und das ist es nicht.
Soll nur heissen,dass die Dinge für mich völlig überteuert sind.

Bei meiner jetzigen 3,60m Barbelrute, die ich zum Mefofischen genommen habe, habe ich auch das Köderspiel in gehöriger Entfernung deutlich in der Rute spüren können,was mich zu Anfang doch etwas überraschte.
Ich sage aber auch dazu, dass diese Rute auch ein kleines Vermögen gekostet hat.
Sie wiegt ja auch nur 212 gr. auf 3,60m Länge,hat ne herrliche Aktion und ist hervorragend verarbeitet.

Das wars

Ich hoffe du konntest etwas fangen!!!


----------



## aic-tom (3. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Lass Dir ne CTS aufbauen, kostet Dich die Hälfte und Du hast ne Spitzenrute!

Ich selbst fische 6 verschiedene Spinnruten von CTS, bin mit jeder höchstzufrieden und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen!!!


----------



## dido_43 (3. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Na geht doch,Dido|rolleyes
> 
> Ich hoffe du konntest etwas fangen!!!



Hallo Tino,

ist natürlich auch ein Hauch von Luxus und Exclusivität,
der bezahlt werden muss.

War nicht los, hab nur 10 Autominuten vom Home bis zu
meinem Lieblingsrevier.

Heute wird angegriffen. Hoffe das etwas kältere Wetter und
der bei mir so ungeliebte Ostwind vernagelt nicht die Trutten-
mäuler.

Gruß nach Schwerin #h


----------



## Tino (3. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Dann viel Spass heute mit den Forellen. :vik:


----------



## dido_43 (3. März 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann viel Spass heute mit den Forellen. :vik:




Von 11.00 - 16.00 Uhr ne ca. 48-iger releast und 2 Anfasser. 

Sch...  Ostwind.  #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Ich fische eine Rute aus der Daiwa Morethan Serie. Ich bin absolut begeistert davon. Die Reserven des Blanks sind extrem gut, das mit der 4 Kg Forelle kann ich nicht glauben...
Die Ruten sind super leicht, die Griffe schön dünn, werfen und drillen macht richtig spass.

Ich würde mir keine andere Spinnruten mehr kaufen wollen, von daher wird meine nächste Spinnrute auch eine Morethan Branzino AGS


----------



## Franky D (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

ich bin immer noch zu keiner entscheidung gekommen die speedmaster modelle sagen mir eben auch sehr gut zu alternativ eben eine daiwa und da dagegen steht einfach das selberbauen


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Ich spielte auch mit dem Gedanken mir solch ein Teil zu gönnen,aber wie ich schon postete sind die Dinger absolut überteuert,egal wie gut diese Ruten sind.
Bei einem renomiertem Shop gabs ne Branzino im Angebot für 399€ !!!

Original kostete die Rute 799€ !!! 

*Die Hälfte billiger*,ich lach mich tot wie hier die Angler beschi$$en werden ,die dann noch denken was höchst exclusives zu haben.

Bei mir wurde es für die leichten Köder von 12-18gr. die Kinetic EDGE Spin in 3 m WG 7-30 gr.

Ein Traum von Rute,jedenfalls für mich und kostete nicht mal die Hälfte der Daiwa's.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Wie ist denn dein Budget?

Die Daiwas sind schon extrem leicht, da kommt keine Selbstgebaute hin, wobei das natürlich auch in Relation zu deiner Rolle gesehen werden muss. Wenn du da eine 5000er unterschraubst ist es auch egal, ob 160 oder 200 Gramm Rutengewicht.
Auch möchte ich die dünnen Griffe nichtmehr missen. Die alten Daiwa Shoguns haben schon verhältnismässig dünne Griffe, aber inziwschen sind auch die mir zu dick, sodass Shimano für mich garnichtmehr in Frage kommt.

Wenn ich eine Spinnrute nehmen müsste, welche nicht aus dem Hause Daiwa kommt dann würde ich mir mal House of Hardy sowie die Japan Ruten aus dem Plat Shop anschauen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

@ Tino, ich hab mal nen Daiwa Händlerkatalog gehabt und die Händlerpreise gesehen. Bei den Japan Sachen sind die Margen für die Händler schon sehr gering. Dein Dealer um die Ecke wird mit einer Exist oder Morethan nicht das große Geschäft machen, was man vermuten würde.
Und genau deshalb wundere ich mich, warum hier manche Onlineshops Exists für 500 Euro und Morethans für unter 400 Euro raushauen. Das sind Preise unterhalb des Händlerpreises laut Händlerkatalog.

Auch wenn ich mich als Daiwa Fan outen muss. Die Preispolitik ist teilweise nicht zu verstehen. Exceler Rollen haben nen empfohlenen Vk von knapp 200 Euro, werden aber nicht für mehr als 130 Euro verkauft und manche Shops bieten Sachen an, die unter den Händlerpreisen liegen...

Dieses verramsche wäre für mich der einzige Grund zu einer Handgebauten UK oder JP Rute eines anderen Herstellers zu wechseln. Es kann nich sein, das ein Angler 700 Euro löhnt und ein anderer für dasselbe Produkt 400 Euro.


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Du magst das ja glauben ,das die Marge so gering ist . Ich glaubs nicht!!!

Keiner hat was zu verschenken...DAS IST FAKT !!!

Ne 800€ Rute für die Hälfte rauszuballern ist schon etwas frech ,was das verdienen angeht.

Ich bin auch bekennender Daiwa Fan,aber nicht bekloppt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Dann war mein Händlerkatalog wohl ein Fake 

Schätze mal eher, das einige Onlineshops von manchen Rollen und Ruten die sich aufgrund des hohen Preises nicht wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen mal grössere Mengen einkaufen und dort dann nochmals grössere Rabatte bekommen. Leider wechselt Daiwa das Programm teilweise wie andere ihre Unterwäsche, wenn da die Chance besteht nochmal ein paar Edel Ruten, oder Rollen, zu verramschen wird das sicherlich gerne gemacht. Bevor diese garnicht verkauft werden.

Manche Shops können es sich auch leisten, manche Produkte mal mit 0 Gewinn rauszuhaun um die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Nennt sich Lockvogelangebot.

Natürlich sind das schläge ins Gesicht für die Käufer, die einen Preis nah am empfohlenen VK bezahlt haben und für die Örtlichen Händler, die pro Jahr 0-3 Exists und Morethans verkaufen.

Das die Exists nun rausgehaun werden ist auch nicht verwunderlich, ist das aktuelle Modell doch fast 5 Jahre alt (!) und die neue Exist in Japan schon erhältlich.

Allerdings würde ich dieses Geschäftsmodell von Daiwa nochmal überdenken, wenn ich da in der Chefetage sitzen würde. Da würde ich mir eine Preispolitik wie die von Stroft wünschen. Die sagen den Preis für den du verkaufen musst und entweder du machst das, oder du bist nicht länger Stroft Händler.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Da würde ich mir eine Preispolitik wie die von Stroft wünschen. Die sagen den Preis für den du verkaufen musst und entweder du machst das, oder du bist nicht länger Stroft Händler.[/QUOTE]


Das ist auch Wunschdenken,ich habe ich gleiche Schnur schon zu den unterschiedlichsten Preisen bekommen.:m


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht!!!

Baut Spitzenrollen und Ruten, auch für teuer Geld und ihr habt zufriedene Kunden in allen Preisbereichen...

Wenn die Rute 799€ kosten soll,ist sie schon mal nix von der Stange im eigentlichen Sinn.
Dann darf ich aber das gleiche Modell nicht für die Hälfte  irgendwo angeboten bekommen.

Das ist für mich keine echte Exclusivität,die nur über den Preis vermittelt werden soll. 

Ich habe mir für die Ostsee 3 neue Caldia's gekauft ,für ca. 240€ das Stück.

Oberhammer Rollen was die Fertigungstoleranzen und den Gleichlauf betrifft,aber die Teile vom Rollenkörper könnten etwas sauberer verarbeitet sein für das Geld.

Nicht jedes Jahr 20 neue Modelle. Das vorhandene verbessern und darauf aufbauend, neue Serien mit bewährter Technik auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Seh ich genauso wie du Tino!
Daiwa hat absolute Top Produkte und während Shimano bei Rollen eher Schrite zurück macht, geht Daiwa nach vorne (hab selber Shimanos, also nicht rumflamen  ).

Das die, sehr teuren, Japan Produkte teilwiese so verramscht werden darf aber nicht sein.

Trotzdem werden sie dadurch nicht schlechter 

Deine Caldias sind Top Rollen, richtig gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Schwanke noch zwischen ner Bradia oder Caldia. Glaube aber fast das ich die Bradia nehmen werde.

Und wie schon gesagt. Ich fische schon ne Morethan und irgendwann werd ich mir auch eine mit den AGS Ringen gönnen. Bei den Spinnrollen würde ich nie wieder etwas unterhalb der Exist fischen wollen. Auch wenn man am Strand manchmal deswegen Blöd angemacht wird...


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Es sind absolute High End Ruten...keine Frage...aber total überteuert für ein Massenprodukt.

Die Bradia ist auch ein schmuckes Röllchen,aber fürs Salzwasser passt die Caldia schon besser. 


...wieso wird man am Strand blöd angemacht???


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Ich fische beim Spinnangeln eine Exist HC Branzino 2508r und das scheint manchen Kollegen teilweise nicht zu passen  insbesondere denen mit Rollen aus Preiskategorien die drunter liegen 

Bradia würd ich fürs Floatangeln im Süsswasser nehmen.


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Das angeln ist doch kein Schwanzvergleich,wer mit was angelt. 

Eher würde ich dich mal bitten, deine Rute in die Hand nehmen zu dürfen,da man solch edle Stöcker nicht jeden Tag in der Hand halten kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Seh ich auch wie du!

Wenn ich Leute mit geilem Angelgerät sehe dann sag ich denen auch (wenn es passt), das sie schicke Sachen haben. 

Und ehrlichgesagt freue ich mich sogar, wenn ich mal High End Gerät anschauen kann, oder mit anderen Leuten drüber Fachsimpeln kann!

Aber es ist wie überall, wenn man etwas mehr Geld für irgendwas ausgibt dann kommen auch immer mal Neiddiskussionen auf...


----------



## Tino (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Ja leider, Allrounder.


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

also kurz zu meiner Budged Grenze da habe ich mir eigendlich keine gesetzt da es eine Rute sein soll welche sehr sehr lange ihren Dienst tut eben als besonderes schmuckstück,

zur Preispolitik da ist es Fakt das manch Händler mit diesen Preisen kein Gewinn macht das sind entweder Restbestände Lockangebote oder unter umständen auch 1b-Ware weil selbst mit dem Händler ek liegst du weit über den 399€,

Die Ruten mit den AGS Ringen wird es leider nicht mehr lange geben da diese wohl nicht mehr hergestellt werden. 


also lasst uns weiter diskutieren bin immer noch für neue Vorschläge und Ideen offen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Die Einstellung gefällt mir!
Lieber was vernünftiges kaufen was länger hält!

Aber warum soll es die AGS Ruten bald nichtmehr geben?
Die sind grade neu rausgekommen und eine Rute die mein Angelgerätehändler bestellt hat ist seit 3 Monaten im Verzug...


----------



## Franky D (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Einstellung gefällt mir!
> Lieber was vernünftiges kaufen was länger hält!
> 
> Aber warum soll es die AGS Ruten bald nichtmehr geben?
> Die sind grade neu rausgekommen und eine Rute die mein Angelgerätehändler bestellt hat ist seit 3 Monaten im Verzug...


 

ja das ist eben eine besondere Rute für mich, normale Grund oder einfache Spinruten die nicht viel gekostet kann man nach und nach austauschen aber bei dieser Angelart wo solch ein Fisch befischt werden soll möchte ich etwas besonderes das alles am Angelerlebniss stimmt

zu den AGS ruten muss ich mich auf die Aussage von einem meiner Händler und dessen Vertreter berufen das Fuji diese Ringe wohl nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Hm, bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Hätte den Vorteil das ich keine 1000 Euro für ne Spinnrute ausgeben muss...und wenn da mal so ein Ring abbricht, dann kann man wohl gleich mal die EC Karte zücken.

Was ist mit Harrison Blanks von Christian Weckesser zusammengebaut?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Franky D schrieb:


> zu den AGS ruten muss ich mich auf die Aussage von einem meiner Händler und dessen Vertreter berufen das Fuji diese Ringe wohl nicht mehr produziert.


 
*Fuji* hat diese Ringe noch nie produziert!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> *Fuji* hat diese Ringe noch nie produziert!


 



Aber vermutlich für sich exklusiv fertigen lassen.


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hm, bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Hätte den Vorteil das ich keine 1000 Euro für ne Spinnrute ausgeben muss...und wenn da mal so ein Ring abbricht, dann kann man wohl gleich mal die EC Karte zücken.
> 
> Was ist mit Harrison Blanks von Christian Weckesser zusammengebaut?


 

wenn dann selber bauen ;-)  wenn du die VHF Blanks meinst diese sind für mein geschmack etwas zu Hart 

zum selberbauen schwebt mir eintweder ein CTS Blank vor oder der Klassiker ein Rainshadow XST


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

Von den Rainshadow XST's fische ich drei Stück, sehr schöne Serie und die drei die ich kenne sind auch superschöne Meforuten. #6


----------



## Donald84 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

@fehmarnangler: wie würdest du die aktion der XST beschreiben? eher schnell oder wabbelig?


----------



## Franky D (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: MORETHAN BRANZINO Surf Game Custom 109ML*

ja das sehe ich ähnlich hab ja den schönen vorteil das ich in 30min bei cmw bin und alles nach herzenslust probewedeln und befummeln kann 
ich würde die xst eher als schnell bezeichnen habe sie aber noch nicht gefischt ich glaub da kann der fehmarnangler mehr sagen ;-)


----------

